# Using Drippings in Sauce (Po Sams style sauce)



## texomakid (Nov 1, 2018)

So I'm wanting to try my own version of the gravy style BBQ sauce similar to mysterious Po' Sams version. Drippings from the pit is said to be an ingredient so in my quest to acquire drippings I'm curious if any of you have used dripping in sauce? Can I store this in the fridge prior to mixing up as BBQ sauce? How long will they be good? Beef? Pork? Anyone that's used drippings in sauce I'd appreciate your thoughts and experiences.

I remember this sauce/gravy that they served at Po Sams. This was a BBQ joint just north of the Red River in Colbert, Ok. It was a light brown kind of thick sauce/gravy that was so unique in it's flavor. Some folks didn't like it but many of us did. I can remember eating this stuff with some buddies and the sweat was beading up on my forehead. washing it down with a cold beer. Good stuff. It seems the recipe died with Sam and there's many who claim to have something close but no one will ever know........


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 1, 2018)

Bearcarver has a sauce made of drippings. He calls it Liquid Gold. Find it in the search feature. I used all the meat juices from a SV chuck roast in chili, which really boosted the flavor. 

You will probably have to do your own recipe development to get a sauce that tastes similar to what you remember at Po Sams.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2018)

Using dripping for Gravy or to make a Jus to moisten the meat, is SOP, in restaurant and home kitchens alike. You can't make TG Turkey Gravy without the pan drippings. I have added the Smokey pork dripping to my KC BBQ Sauce but now I save a step and add it back to the pulled pork...JJ


----------



## zwiller (Nov 1, 2018)

Found quite a few googling "po sams recipe".  Hopefully others will help.  https://www.texomaliving.com/po-sams


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2018)

Your are not likely to get a Quart of drippings from a single brisket. Smoke the meat catching drippings. If/when you wrap the beef, add a box of store bought Beef Stock, contains no salt, or Low Salt Beef Broth to the dripping. Let this Jus heat and gather flavor. While your finished brisket rests, finish the gravy. Remove as much fat as you can then follow the recipe direction, leaving out any salt until you taste and adjust before serving...JJ


----------



## dward51 (Nov 1, 2018)

Drippings are an ingredient in pretty much every gravy or sauce I make.  Just de-fat as much as you can.  Easy way is to put the liquid drippings in a cup/bowl/pan and set in the fridge.  The fat will rise to the top and harden and can scraped or lifted off to be discarded.  There is flavor in those drippings!


----------



## texomakid (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yeah I've found the article in Texoma Living & Texas Monthly so I've seen about 3 recipes and those will be places to start but I know when it comes to Sam's recipe it will be simple. Drippings, Cayenne pepper, ...  
I already saved some from the burnt ends last weekend and I've already skimmed the fat off just like Dave suggested. I'm gonna give those drippings a shot in the next day or so.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 2, 2018)

Good luck & keep us posted!
Al


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Using dripping for Gravy or to make a Jus to moisten the meat, is SOP, in restaurant and home kitchens alike. You can't make TG Turkey Gravy without the pan drippings. I have added the Smokey pork dripping to my KC BBQ Sauce but now I save a step and add it back to the pulled pork...JJ


 I started doing this to my pulled pork as opposed to using finishing sauces or BBQ. My friends and family rave over mine now. I refrigerate the entire pan of goodness overnight, skim off the fat and mix back into pork. 

If there is any left I freeze it for other cooks, I do the same with the extra au jus from my brisket smokes.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 9, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> Your are not likely to get a Quart of drippings from a single brisket. Smoke the meat catching drippings. If/when you wrap the beef, add a box of store bought Beef Stock, contains no salt, or Low Salt Beef Broth to the dripping. Let this Jus heat and gather flavor. While your finished brisket rests, finish the gravy. Remove as much fat as you can then follow the recipe direction, leaving out any salt until you taste and adjust before serving...JJ



My smoker is set up to use nice clean disposable water pans. When I do brisket I fill it with a mix of double strength Minors broth, Worcestershire and a nice hit of rosemary and thyme. All the drippings then add to that. It is delicious and abundant then.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Nov 9, 2018)

I second that you watch the salt level in your cook, rub and beef broth, whatever you use. I tried to make gravy out of the drippings from my last brisket, which was rubbed with SPOG and wrapped with beef broth. And, it was soooo salty, I had to throw that gravy out.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 10, 2018)

texomakid said:


> So I'm wanting to try my own version of the gravy style BBQ sauce similar to mysterious Po' Sams version. Drippings from the pit is said to be an ingredient so in my quest to acquire drippings I'm curious if any of you have used dripping in sauce? Can I store this in the fridge prior to mixing up as BBQ sauce? How long will they be good? Beef? Pork? Anyone that's used drippings in sauce I'd appreciate your thoughts and experiences.
> 
> I remember this sauce/gravy that they served at Po Sams. This was a BBQ joint just north of the Red River in Colbert, Ok. It was a light brown kind of thick sauce/gravy that was so unique in it's flavor. Some folks didn't like it but many of us did. I can remember eating this stuff with some buddies and the sweat was beading up on my forehead. washing it down with a cold beer. Good stuff. It seems the recipe died with Sam and there's many who claim to have something close but no one will ever know........





Hi Randy!
In case you're interested, below is a link to what I do to gather the Juices from a Pork Butt, and how I use it, and how I store it:
*Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*


Bear


----------

